# A few Rainbow Trout photos from system.



## Mallow (Aug 4, 2006)

Today I harvested a dozen or so of the Rainbow Trout out of my aquaponics system. The spring is starting to slow down and the water quality was getting worse so I pulled some out. Here is a photo of the harvest.

[









Just thought I would share.

-Mallow


----------



## fishhead (Jul 19, 2006)

They look like they are well conditioned.


----------



## collieradomtman (Nov 10, 2013)

very nice


----------



## TravisJ (May 3, 2014)

How fast do the trout grow? I would love to raise them from fall to spring, but I think the summer is far to hot here for them.


----------



## Mallow (Aug 4, 2006)

Travis,

I generally get them sometime in November and take them out at the end of May. I try to get them around 8-10 inches and when I pull them out they are 14-16 inches. Hopefully that helps. I get my catfish tomorrow so I am excited.

-Mallow


----------



## VA Susan (Mar 2, 2010)

Mallow, They look good!
We live next to a mountain creek that has some native trout in it. We don't eat them since they are rare. I would love to have a small trout pond fed from our creek for raising trout but my husband isn't too enthusiastic about doing that. I love to eat trout.


----------



## homesteadpastor (Jan 27, 2014)

Very pretty fish.


----------



## redhead89 (Jun 3, 2014)

They look tasty


----------



## michael ark (Dec 11, 2013)

sweet! I have been looking at getting something in my pond.


----------



## Tangent123123 (Nov 19, 2012)

I'm growing Donaldson Rainbow Trout in my system. There is a nice couple that run a trout farm out here that I get my fingerlings from in the spring. By the end October they were a decent 8-12 inches long. This year I'm going to try and keep them over winter and see how big I can get them by end of next growing season. 

Trout don't grow as quickly as tilapia but they are cold water fish which is a great solution for people who don't want to spend a lot of money on keeping the water warm enough for Tilapia.


----------

